# Lighthouse private christian academy



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

*







*​ 
*LightHouse Private Christian Academy*​ 
*We believe in keeping our children happy while learning.*​ 

*Lighthouse Private Christian Academy where kids love to go to school*​ 
We are now enrolling for the 2011-2012 school season. We are located in the *ZOO at Gulf Breeze*​ 
Enrolling 3 year olds thru 7th grade​ 
4 year olds go FREE in our VPK program which is one of the largest providers in Santa Rosa County​ 

The school is on a positive discipline program only and is non denominational christian based school​ 
We have on average for grades 1st-7th of 1 teacher per 12 students​ 
Bus pickup available
Cameras in all classrooms and throughout the school
Up to date computer lab
Enrichment classes to include Japanese, P.E. Zoology
Elementary and Middle school Athletic program to include Baseball, Golf, Basketball​ 
Check out our website for more information and how scholarships are attained​ 
www.lighthousepca.com​ 
I know this school from personal experience and would recommend it to everyone.​ 
Call 850-934-0180 for more information on enrollment​


----------

